# Who's using these codes S0610,S0612,S0613 & why?



## daniel (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm very familar with CPT codes 99381-99397, which apply to well visits and physicals and well womens. 

But I've come across thes codes.

S0610-Annual gynecological exam-new pt.

S0612-Annual gynecological exam-est. pt.

S0613- Annual gynecological exam, clinical breast exam without pelvic exam.


Which these are Temporay national HCPCS codes.

My question is why in the world were these issued out, and does anyone apply them to there daily practice. If so are you getting reimbursed. 

Looking for ways to increase revenue in my practice.

Respectfully

Daniel
CPC


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 5, 2008)

*S Codes*

Check the guidelines in the front of the S codes section in the HCPCS book.  They are used by BCBS and are to meet the needs of the private sector.

Machelle


----------



## daniel (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with everthing you wrote, but I still don't see why and the benefit to using these S codes. Every time I've coded a well women to BSBC, I've used the Preventive CPT codes. 99385-99387-99395-99397. And have seen no problem in getting these paid. 

So why in the world were these created.

Still curious.

Respectfully

daniel cpc


----------

